# accutane and feelling ok



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I started self prescribing accutane 3 weeks ago, starting off at 40mg and now i'm upto 80mg.

I weigh 117 kilos.

I was crapping myself before taking these, but seem to be doing rather well(so far).

Cetraben cream is amazing stuff

I'm red in the face and without cream my face would be very dry, blood pressure is fine.

Some parts of my body are breakiong out and others are clearing, all as expected.

My question is, should i up the dose yet?

I've read that the high doses have more chance of clearing the acne for good?

My acne is testosterone induced acne, so when i finish accutane and carry on with the test will the acne just reappear?

Thanks guys.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Im on accutane atm, not on any AAS and my derm said she would keep me at half my bodyweight for 6 weeks see how I react get bloods done then up the dosage to 2/3s of my bodyweight

So far no red face, had a little breakout but everything seems to be clearing up on my face which had light spots, back and chest are getting better after 2 weeks, my lips are dry and face a bit dryish a keep lip balm on me and use vaseline for face

High doses do cure it but a lot of people say you need to run it for a few months and when everythings cleared keep on it for a few weeks so it wont come back

how much accutane do you have to hand?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Just carry on at 80mg/day for another week or two and if still feeling ok then I'd up it to 100mg/day. With Accutane more is better and at your weight 100mg/day would be a nice dose!

Glad to hear you finally took the plunge mate, your on the right track to being acne free now :rockon:


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

big ste said:


> Just carry on at 80mg/day for another week or two and if still feeling ok then I'd up it to 100mg/day. With Accutane more is better and at your weight 100mg/day would be a nice dose!
> 
> Glad to hear you finally took the plunge mate, your on the right track to being acne free now :rockon:


I agree. With accutane I would take it pretty high for 6 months with the view to getting rid of it in one go. Should give you at least a few years free skin then. Messing with your testosterone is always gonna make you more prone to breaking out again but you just need to play it by ear. If you give it a good blast this time then in future cycles you might just need a maintenance dose to get you through at say 20 a day.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Rq355 said:


> Im on accutane atm, not on any AAS and my derm said she would keep me at half my bodyweight for 6 weeks see how I react get bloods done then up the dosage to 2/3s of my bodyweight
> 
> So far no red face, had a little breakout but everything seems to be clearing up on my face which had light spots, back and chest are getting better after 2 weeks, my lips are dry and face a bit dryish a keep lip balm on me and use vaseline for face
> 
> ...


i have 3 months @ 80mg a day, but i can buy more that's not a problem.

I was thinking 100mg ed for 5 months?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

big ste said:


> Just carry on at 80mg/day for another week or two and if still feeling ok then I'd up it to 100mg/day. With Accutane more is better and at your weight 100mg/day would be a nice dose!
> 
> Glad to hear you finally took the plunge mate, your on the right track to being acne free now :rockon:


Thanks Steve, and thanks again for that phone call many months ago.

I think i'll do that, next month i'll up it to 100 ed.

If my acne is test induced acne , what do you reckon will happen when i stop the tane and blast the test?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

BB2 said:


> Thanks Steve, and thanks again for that phone call many months ago.
> 
> I think i'll do that, next month i'll up it to 100 ed.
> 
> If my acne is test induced acne , what do you reckon will happen when i stop the tane and blast the test?


No worries mate, are you on cycle now?

If you are I'd personally drop the gear and run the Accutane on its own to give best results then when the time comes to go back on cycle you should be fine! Well that's going of all the research I've done!

Yeah, 5 months at 100mg/day should give good and permanent results mate, as long as you don't run AAS at the same time... Everyone's different mate, but for best results I'd go with above!

I'm going back on myself but under a Dermo this time, I won't be running anything while on tane this time. Even though my skin has never looked better in years I want to be able to go back on cycle at some point without breaking out.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

big ste said:


> No worries mate, are you on cycle now?
> 
> If you are I'd personally drop the gear and run the Accutane on its own to give best results then when the time comes to go back on cycle you should be fine! Well that's going of all the research I've done!
> 
> ...


Orals or injectibles mate?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

BB2 said:


> i have 3 months @ 80mg a day, but i can buy more that's not a problem.
> 
> I was thinking 100mg ed for 5 months?


yeah up it to 2/3 of bodyweight so 80 for you when youve been on 30-45 days, then run for another 30-45 see how your skin is if not getting better go to bodyweight dose<<<this from derm gets uped every 30-45 days

if it fully clears ad say stay on for another month to prevent it from breaking out in the future, some people stop tane for a week or two and it comes back<<<< this from research on this forum


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Orals or injectibles mate?


I wouldn't run neither mate... As Accutane closes/damages the glands and AAS simulates them, so it's counter productive even though you'll still clear up nicely on cycle, as I did, but it doesn't give permeant results, when you go back on cycle chances are you'll breakout again! As I say everyone's different and some are lucky and don't breakout again, but some do!

Every post I've read on afew different forums, that everyone that ran Accutane on its own at a high dose for 5/6 months can now run 1g+ test and only get slightly oily skin, maybe one or two small spots at worst...

I've made the mistake twice now being on cycle while running Accutane, and with no surprise I still breakout on cycle if I'm not running tane as well...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Woops! I've been on cycle for months now running 120mg tane ed throughout lol


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Woops! I've been on cycle for months now running 120mg tane ed throughout lol


Yeah but your diehard lol. Asbestos liver ;p


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Parki79 said:


> Yeah but your diehard lol. Asbestos liver ;p


Haha yeah boy! Everything was hunky dory last time I got bloods checked and I don't even get a pimple on my face or neck


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Haha yeah boy! Everything was hunky dory last time I got bloods checked and I don't even get a pimple on my face or neck


Normal people might not be able to hack it though ;p

I only take one 20mg of accutane every 4 days and that does the trick for me at the moment though. May change on my next course but I suppose you get to know what works for you. If your bloods are fine then your good to go. Shows how much your body can take though.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Parki79 said:


> Normal people might not be able to hack it though ;p
> 
> I only take one 20mg of accutane every 4 days and that does the trick for me at the moment though. May change on my next course but I suppose you get to know what works for you. If your bloods are fine then your good to go. Shows how much your body can take though.


Yes mate I know someone who had ran it at 200mg!!!!!! Nutter lol cleared him up though!(along with 6 layers of skin probably lol)


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Just an update.

So i've now done 2 months @ 80mg ed

Things have gone OK, can't say it's been amazing, but just ok.

I'd say my acne is 50% better, still getting a few new spots but i am on cycle.

The scars are slowly dying down, but i'm no where near to wearing a vest and feeling comfortable.

The sides at the moment are (due to dryness) witlows at the end of my fingers, 2 very bad ones that i have to bandage up most of the time.

Also feeling a bit lethargic/depressed this last fortnight, but this could be due to other things.

I'm seeing my derm in 3 weeks and i'll tell him that i've self prescribed and would like him to take over now, i'll see what he says!

Don't think i want to up my dose to 100 till i've had bloods done and seen the derm.

Dry skin on body and face are ok and controlled by cetraban cream which i take with me.

Thanks.

Anyone got any thoughts on mt2 whilst on tane?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Does chest/back acne completely go with accutane?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

It can do if you're lucky

It's def the best med for acne, but I'm not looking forward to the next two months

I'm gonna need a peel or something like that to get rid of scars when I'm finished the course

I've got a horrible feeling as soon as I come of the Tane my acne will erupt as I'm always on gear


----------

